# American Mainline



## Emdalco01 (Oct 30, 2019)

Are the AML 1/29th scale 4750 hopper or 50’ hi-cube still available?

Seems their promised GP60 is dead in the water.

Maybe 1/29th has stalled as a scale?

Thoughts?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, not sure where you are getting your information.

So, the GP60's exist, waiting on electronics, I believe decoders, They do exist and are in the USA already, just waiting to be sold.

You should check retailers who might have some stock of the hoppers or hi cubes. I don't know who stocked AML in AU, but I would guess no one has any there.

A couple of the high cubes are in stock in the USA. 


https://www.rldhobbies.com/gunderson50hi-cubeboxcar.aspx



Same site has a few Bethgons.

Greg


----------

